# Glen Mar Farm Kidding 2016



## GLENMAR (Feb 15, 2016)

It's going to be a very busy spring. This year we have 4 does due. Two are first freshners. First up are Iris and Stella. Stella is huge again, I'm guessing triplets again. Iris, my favorite goat, has yet to give me a doe. Maybe this is her year. Rosebud and Holly are first timers. The older two are due in April, The younger two are due in June.

I will be bottle feeding until almost September. We also have the bottle calf. I have no goat milk right now. I can't wait to get some milk for the calf and not have to buy milk. 

I also ordered 3 new bee packages. My goal is to have 4 hives this year. Add hatching chicks and turkeys and the garden....

Oh. I also have a full time job off the farm and a part time job this year. 

Yep. I get no sleep.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Feb 15, 2016)

Yay


----------



## goats&moregoats (Feb 16, 2016)

can you say WOW!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 16, 2016)

Why bottle feed for 5 months?
Curious.


----------



## Goatgirl47 (Feb 16, 2016)

I'm following.  What breeds are your goats?


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 17, 2016)

Baby calf will be bottle fed for 4 mos.
First goat kids fed from April-June.
Second goat kids fed June- End of Aug.


----------



## GLENMAR (Feb 17, 2016)

We have registered Nubians. Photos coming soon.


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 17, 2016)

Ok I get it... I was thinking while reading that wow... that's a long time...

then...

I ...

remembered....

We started Bottle feeding in January...

Last does to kid will be April....

With kidding in between....

So that means we will feed from...

January thru July

 

What was I thinking?


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 18, 2016)

I really feel for you all who will be bottle feeding at all let alone that long....


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 1, 2016)

Stella looks like she swallowed a coffee table sideways.  Photos coming soon.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2016)

Good luck for your upcoming kids!!


----------



## Pamela (Mar 2, 2016)

That is a good long while to bottle a calf. Why so Iong? We have always gone 2-3 months. I know some herdsmen that will wean at 5-6 weeks. Way to soon IMHO.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 2, 2016)

I read 4 months. But I'm not sure. This is my first one. She's 3 weeks old now, and still is not taking solid food well.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 4, 2016)

Here's a few photos of the first two girls due in April. The other two are due in June.

Stella. She had triplets last time. She has 6 more weeks to go.




 


Iris. Twins last time. She has  more weeks to go.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 4, 2016)




----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Latestarter (Mar 5, 2016)

X2


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 5, 2016)

Cute! Wishing you a Blessed kidding season!
I have 3 due in April too! My fourth is due the end of May!


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 1, 2016)

Eeek! I can't wait to see some baby Nubians!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 1, 2016)

Iris is due in 4 days. My vacation from work starts tomorrow. The 3 weeks of the year that I get to be a full time farmer.


----------



## TAH (Apr 1, 2016)

I will join in for the ride.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 4, 2016)

Iris had 1 doe and 1 buck. It's my first doe out of her. She's my favorite goat. More later.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 4, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 4, 2016)

Congratulations!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 4, 2016)

As with those before me... Congrats!


----------



## TAH (Apr 5, 2016)




----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 5, 2016)

Congrats!


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2016)

Checking on Stella every 30 min. It's going to be a long night. She's really big. I need to be prepared for malpositioned kids.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 11, 2016)

Good Luck , hope all goes well!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2016)




----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 11, 2016)

1 doe and 1 buck. 1 little doeling did not make it. She never took a breath. We worked on her for a while, not sure what happened.


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 11, 2016)

Awww so sorry.... Hope the buck survives.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 12, 2016)

so sorry


----------



## TAH (Apr 12, 2016)

I'am so sorry for your loss. Congrats on the new one. We have a alpine doe that is named Stella.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 12, 2016)

Sorry the girl didn't make it, good thoughts for the boy.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 13, 2016)

They were triplets. We have 1 girl and 1 boy doing fine. 
Stella however developed maybe hypocalcemia or toxemia. The vet was out yesterday for a long time working on her, but she did not survive.


----------



## TAH (Apr 13, 2016)

I'am so sorry *GLENMAR*


----------



## samssimonsays (Apr 13, 2016)

I am so sorry for your loss!


----------



## Pamela (Apr 13, 2016)

Oh my heavens! That's terrible. Hope your babies are thriving.


----------



## babsbag (Apr 13, 2016)

I am so sorry you lost Stella.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Apr 13, 2016)

Aww!  I'm sorry!


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 13, 2016)

Wow... that is so sad.   Condolences on your loss(es). Best wishes for the TWO surviving kids.


----------



## norseofcourse (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear about Stella     It's hard even when you know you did all you could.  Good luck with the two kids.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Apr 13, 2016)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 13, 2016)

Yes. All babies from Stella and Iris are good. I'm really going to miss Stella. She was the bossiest goat in the field. She was a great milker with a beautiful head. Just goes to show you not to take anything for granted.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Apr 13, 2016)

I am so so sorry GLENMAR 

Loosing a doe that has been with you is so hard. It is so hard to put into words, people who haven't experienced the bonds you form with these milk does will never truly understand. We went thru this back in November, we lost one of top does. She was one of the gentlest, sweetest goats you could ask for. She had one of the best udders in the herd. She was my baby and had so many quirks that I miss dearly. I am sad to say we didn't have any does out of her, but we do have her sons. She was pregnant when we lost her, that made it even harder. I can handle loosing a kid, but a doe? I can't handle that. It just shouldn't happen. 


Hugs to you


----------



## Hens and Roos (Apr 13, 2016)

So sorry to hear


----------



## GLENMAR (Apr 14, 2016)

Goat Whisperer. You are so right. Milking these does twice a day and spending so much time with them bonds us to them more. Stella had such a strong personality. She will be so missed. She was always the first to come up to me in the field. Always the first to get milked etc...
Most of my replies have been short because it's been really busy around here. I'll post some photos next week.
I'm still coming to grips with what happened and wondering if I could have done something to have prevented what happened to her.


----------

